# There are women who will take a stray guy in and would keep him if they did not snore so loud!



## Redd Capp (Jan 16, 2012)

I have confirmed this by staying countless nights at missions and shelters...They are filled with are men that snore way too loud or have no rythem. I know there are women out there who hate to sleep alone and there are good men to fill up that emtpty space in there beds if and only if there bedside manners were accepital. Seems that missions are full of teeth grinders and industrail snorers who sound like steel mills and Lumber Yards...Thats there real problem...Mine? I fight in my sleep and my parter wakes up with two black eyes. Perhaps if both partners took 2 percahets and a beer before they go to bed they would last the night. I dont know why women love us-We grow hair in funny places and smell bad.


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 27, 2012)

where about an how old are these women


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 27, 2012)

Redd Capp's mom is a MILF.

Looksee:


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 27, 2012)

ive got women that are crazy think ill give them a hollar


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Jan 30, 2012)

didint we have this thread already? One guy said MILFS for some tiny anarchist flags for others. and i said "i welcome our new MILF overlords


----------



## frzrbrnd (Jan 30, 2012)

when redd capp originally posted this he double-posted it.


----------

